
Oakland's Sugar-Sweetened Beverage Tax: Impacts on Consumption - hhs
https://www.nber.org/papers/w26233
======
bediger4000
"nber.org" is "National Bureau of Economic Research".

Despite the name, it's not a US federal government agency - it's "an American
private nonprofit research organization".

It might be well worth our time to consider NBER's sources of funding when
trying to discern truth or falsehood in it's conclusions.

------
baggy_trough
So basically a complete waste of time except for transferring money from
mostly poor people to the government, so I guess yay if you're a progressive.

